# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  golf league handicap formula

## dorg10

Hello Excel enthusiasts:    Man, am i ever getting an education in the last few days.   I have started to create a spreadsheet to represent a handicap for golfers in our league.   I have looked at a lot of templates, but none seem to apply to the way we have been playing for the last few years.    I have created a formula that will work, but would like to refine.  This is the formula:  =(0.96*((D3+E3+F3+G3+H3)/5-36)).   What i am trying to do is to sum the first five scores (d3-h3) then divide by 5 then subtract par (36).    First and foremost at this point i would like to round off the handicap to a whole number.  I tried to put the function ROUND behind the = sign, but program won't allow.  if you could help fix that problem i would appreciate it.  Next, if possible i would like to write it so if somebody missed a golf day  and only had four scores and a blank column that the formula would  divide by four instead of five.  Thanks in advance,    Dave

----------


## arlu1201

Hello dorg10, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

